# ok, still on my project to tighten up the ride



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So now I have it down to Teins without the adjustable dampers on 14" or 15" rims that give lots of sidewall. That's for a good ride. However the bushings in the system are 7 years old and have been through many a winter so I'm wondering if they should be replaced. If so, should they be you're a thane, aftermarket, OEM, or a combination. I want stiff where it should be stiff, yet forgiving so that the car doesn't rattle itself apart. 
Where should I strategically put which kind of bushing for the most taught ride that isn't 'racecar' stiff?

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have heard that the energysuspension urethane bushings don't affect the ride enough to care. Besides with that much side wall it shouldn't be much concern.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
then I have these lined up, Tein SS, Energy Suspension bushings (all but the motor mounts), I need the non-coilover rear shock mounts but where to get them now that they're discontinued. Don't need bump stops. What else am I missing? (don't say titanium arms) I'm thinking sway bars, but maybe not just yet.

Seth

P.S. Now all I need is the car back


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Get in the group buy I got going..We need 2 more people
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74432


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

keep the stock upper rubber shock/strut mounts. they'll soften up the impacts. But, that's only if you can still get your camber adjusted to a reasonable spec. Otherwise, you might have to get adjustable camber plates and the ride will get rougher. 

For wheels, I'd just use some 15" B14 SE-R wheels. I got the ES control arm bushings a long time ago (5 years?) and they don't affect the ride much at all. they do a great job of reducing wheel hop though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I'm not touching the rims. I'm not changing upper mounts because of the harsh ride though. I'm going to be running the Teins at the highest setting (still lower and stiffer than stock) so I'm not sure how necessary camber adjusting will be.

Seth


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

sethwas said:


> What else am I missing? (don't say titanium arms)


You don't mention STB's, there are many choices, get both front & rear.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I already have front and rear. I'm mainly focusing on the actual suspension hardware. That is between the hubs and shock towers.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> keep the stock upper rubber shock/strut mounts. they'll soften up the impacts.


You mean replace with new OEM ones. I'm gutting whatever I can.
The rest get the first two of these:
http://www.motivational.net/products/esbushings.shtml
(that is not shifter or motor mount)

Seth

P.S. How many total bushings is that exactly per side?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you know you want one...... on sale at 10% off until dec 13th. www.mattblehm.com

and definitely get the ES bushings. I noticed ZERO ride quality difference with mine, but a ton of cornering improvements.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm definately interested.
However what are it's street benefits (meaning non-track).
I remember the Nu-tech brace which I wanted to buy but is now unavailable, and this was only beneficial at the track.
Is this effectively a more sophisticated strut bar which mounts on the bottom, or something else.
Also how does it install (meaning bolt on or drilling).

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> I'm definately interested.
> However what are it's street benefits (meaning non-track).
> I remember the Nu-tech brace which I wanted to buy but is now unavailable, and this was only beneficial at the track.


A Nu-tech style brace is still available from ShigSpeed ([email protected]), and is noticable everywhere, not just the track. I unfortunately destroyed mine when i slid into a 7" tall curb at about 40mph (damn good thing I had the bar there too. It kept the curb from smashing in my oil pan in). I very sorely miss the enhanced feedback and overall front end rigidity it provided.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

so which one is more 'advantageous' than the other.
Or rather, which one does what?

the nu-tech or matt blehm one?

Seth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Well mine bolts on pretty easily using factory mounting points on the car. with air tools, it's about a 20 minute job.

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the nu-tech bar to give any comparisons.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The Shigspeed bar bolts between the stock control arm pivot bolts and the mounting point (you unbolt them, put the brace in place, put the bolts through the brace and back in). It also connects to the crossmember with two massive triangular clamps. You lose about a third of an inch of ground clearance at the lowest point.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So then it's possible to use both?

Seth

P.S. It's not letting me edit, but I meant to say Tein Basic as opposed to Tein SS. This is a street only (stop n go) install.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

After looking into it,
it seems that there isn't a serious difference in the benefit to either one. In that case, lowest cost wins. (unless there is a serious difference)

Seth


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no, the only difference between the SS and the Basic is the ability to change the rebound of the shock itself, and gives you i think 16 levels of adjustability. 

if tuning your suspension for a track day is important, get the SS
if having a clean, stiff suspeion that still is daily driveable, and height adjustable get the Basic


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> After looking into it,
> it seems that there isn't a serious difference in the benefit to either one. In that case, lowest cost wins. (unless there is a serious difference)
> 
> Seth


Fortunately or unfortunately for you, they both cost about the same. Shigspeed bar and Matt's Stage II brace are both around 175 USD. The only factor that'll make any difference in price is shipping.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
freeish shipping anyway. the 10% discount kinda makes up sorta. kinda.
If only I could see two installed photo's.

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> well,
> freeish shipping anyway. the 10% discount kinda makes up sorta. kinda.
> If only I could see two installed photo's.
> 
> Seth


If I remember correctly, they did have a picture of the Shigspeed bar installed on a B14 in the July 2003 issue of NPM.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's some pics from Joe's B14 (azkicker0027)..

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/2

He's one of the guys that was gracious enough to help me test fit the bar.
All the ones I'm selling now are powdercoated in black, but he wanted me to do his in sexxxy red. 

Look at the bottom of page two (linked above).. the last 3 or 4 and then a couple more just up from that...

Oh.. and after shipping to FL, the bar comes out to $172.50.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Here's some pics from Joe's B14 (azkicker0027)..
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/2
> 
> ...


Oh, one question for you, Matt. Would you happen to know the weight of your brace? 

The lack of a brace down there is starting to bug me and I have a feeling I'll be buying a replacement lower control arm brace early next year (even though I don't have the money for it).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

See,
I was just going to bite the bullet and get the shigspeed one. Race tested and all that. 
But now I've seen the pics of the blehm one and it looks pretty stiff.
I'm going to get one or the other in january.
Now it's not price or looks, or ease of install, but reliability, longevity, reistance to rust/corrosion, and road obtrusions.

Seth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ReVerm, it's about 8lb..

hell.. I have a brand new scale here.. hold on....

*beep* *beep* *clunk*

it's 8.72lb.


Seth... durability... Here's what happens when you drive off T12 at Texas World Speedway..
http://mattblehm.com/pics/track_pics/tws/
The car was over a foot in the air. I blew one front Koni strut, dented the @!)#( out of my exhaust and crossmember, as well as the tie bar.
(here's the original pics: http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/suspension/lower_tie_bar/ )



The tie bar was still intact, and I pried if off the car with a crowbar.. went after it with a 10lb sledge and tried to straighten it back out, but gave up and threw it away. good thing I make them and it only cost me materials.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70181

blehm one it is.

Seth


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

how bout a group buy price


----------

